# Pioneer dv410vk hdmi not working!



## fistra (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi, I own a pioneer dv410vk, which was working just fine until I plugged it in my Yamaha receiver with an hdmi cable, and connected the receiver with the tv. That didn't work, but when I tried to connect the player directly to the tv again it didn't work! When I enter "initial settings" on the dvd player (when I connect it to the tv with a scart cable) hdmi is set to "auto" and it's grayed out so I can't change anything...
Any advice?

Thank you!


----------

